# How to bid an over 50 community



## Pilgrims' Pride (Nov 2, 2003)

OK dont flam e me.
I know all about the search button.
But I'm a lawn guy and its spring. 'Dont have lots of time and a woman called seeming pretty anxious to get her info.

Anyway, I've been doing driveways and a few small lots for years.

I've been asked to bid on the roads only in 2 over 50 communities.
I really have know legitimate experience bidding that kind of account.
Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Gets quite this time of year.... Most of us would need more info to give you any help.
Equipment
Road length
WIdth
Were can snow be plowed
Etc. Etc.


----------



## Pilgrims' Pride (Nov 2, 2003)

I'd be plowing w/ 2 f-350 sd's with 8 foot blades.

I have a sander on call. How do I price that?

As for the rest, I will be seeing those properties today to get a feel for length, size, where to pile snow, where to move piles if needed, etc.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Roads go quick. Be prepared for lots of call backs though, etc. Every little old retired lady has nothing to do during a snow fall once they are done with their daily Dr's appointment, all they then do is worry if the ambulance can get there.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

RLM;1473339 said:


> Every little old retired lady has nothing to do during a snow fall once they are done with their daily Dr's appointment, all they then do is worry if the ambulance can get there.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to find out what time Bingo starts also.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Over 50 and you think they are all retired, I guess I missed that boat.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cet counts more birthdays backwards to reach 50 then to count forward to reach it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1473386 said:


> Cet counts more birthdays backwards to reach 50 then to count forward to reach it.


That means your pretty close to 50!!!!!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1473389 said:


> That means your pretty close to 50!!!!!!!!


Close ,but didn't pass it by 2 decades ago like you:laughing:


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

How big are these communities? How many houses? Lots to think about with these...


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

I have one, 63unit 55 and over community. Best account i have. We provide excellent service and thats what they want. Our bid was the second highest and they switched to us. This year i incresed price and locked em down for two years. Simplest billing method: price out your lawn and snow services plus incidentals like fert, hedge trimming,mulching etc... then add together and divide by 12, you get a check every month like clockwork. You do good work and they dont have any excuses to complain. We dont use trucks on the drives b/c its a tight community and snow piled on the aprons is no good. Thats what last comp did. Now we use a asv rc100 w/ boss 9' blade with wings drag all drives out to street then run piles to designated areas. Do a chunk of drives then clear the streets alongg with your piles. If its a heavy snow fall then we use an 84" hydro blower on the asv for the drives to blow snow on the lawns. The drives are avg. 18' long by 2 or 2.5 wide and there is 6/10ths of a mile of street along with two small 4 car parking areas for guest/mail pavilion. My quickest time this winter was 1.75hrs start to finish drives and streets solo in the asv. My bro then came in and salted the streets after i was done


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Get some type of containment blade, they will complain about windrowing onto their drives. Designate areas to pile snow if possible. As for pricing salt i just measured width of roads then mult by lentgh to get sq fottage, then used avg of 800-1k lbs per acre (use heavier app for preventing, and around corners and known ice buildup areas i.e. piles that melt and runoff) then add in labor


----------

